

Samsung Cortex-15 Dev Board - gregsq
http://www.arndaleboard.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

======
ChuckMcM
Sigh, its a cool board, at $100 it would be game changing, at $250 its just
another evaluation kit. The continued lack of docs on the ARM GPU is extremely
annoying.

~~~
gregsq
It is a lot harder to work with these phone and tablet type chips. ARM have
open sourced the Mali driver code but you still need the DDK, which requires a
license. The reverse engineering efforts on GPU command streams are also a
labour of love from Lima etc.

And it would be twice as good if it cost half as much.

------
stcredzero
Combine this board with a 256GB SSD and WiFi, and you have a prototype for a
puck sized PC. Add some apps, to allow you to use a laptop or a netbook as an
input device, and there might be a compelling product developed on here.

------
justincormack
Its the same price as a Chromebook, although it does have more ports,
ethernet, serial and jtag useful, but pretty similar hardware spec I would
guess.

I can't see any power consumption figures which is annoying.

~~~
gregsq
I do believe that it's closest siblings are Chromebook and Nexus 10. Graphics
benchmarks are slightly under the Nexus 10 but that could be due to a number
of things. [1]

For me the main interest are the schematics and fudging a quad core when it
arrives. As well as having all the peripherals available for development
choices.

[1][http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedetails.jsp?benchmark=glpro2...](http://www.glbenchmark.com/phonedetails.jsp?benchmark=glpro25&D=Samsung+Arndale+Board&testgroup=overall)

------
jws
$250, plus you'll need a power adapter.

Mali GPU, so that is closed, but has a reverse engineered open source driver.

